# MEMBERS ONLY CC



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

SOME OF OUR CARS & BIKES PROJECTS AND SOME FINISHED LET US KNOW WHAT U THINK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 15 2009, 01:29 PM~14196532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

COOL RIDES!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like that bike.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

THANKS!!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

They all look good   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 15 2009, 01:29 PM~14196532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX RICK,FOR THE PICS ,,ITS MAURY ,,DAMM THE LIL ONES ROLL DEEP JUST LIKE WE DO. DAMM MY BIKE STILL LOOKS GOOD AFTER 10 PLUS YEARS OF BEING SITTING IN THE GARAGE... :biggrin: MEMBER ONLY CC AND BIKE CLUB.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:0 MEMBERS ONLY ,LIL ONES. SAN DIEGO COUNTY. :worship: FOR LIFE..


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

What's up ?


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14213186
> *What's up ?
> *


WHATS UP RICK... ITS MAURY...... HOWS THE PEDDAL CAR COMMING ALONG.... :0 R U GOING TO ORDER A PLAQUE... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

I TOOK IT IN TO GET A SEAT MADE FOR IT , ITS GOING TO BE A TAN LEATHER SEAT I THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD! :yes: :yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 17 2009, 09:21 AM~14216597
> *I TOOK IT IN TO GET A SEAT MADE FOR IT , ITS GOING TO BE A TAN LEATHER SEAT I THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD! :yes:  :yes:
> *


NICE I TALKED 2 PELON I HAVE TO TAKE MY SONS 2 HIM SO HE CAN GIVE ME A PRICE... :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thought you were talkin to yourself at first then realised other people must be usin same s/n haha.

pedal cars and bikes look sweet.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 17 2009, 07:21 PM~14222491
> *thought you were talkin to yourself at first then realised other people must be usin same s/n haha.
> 
> pedal cars and bikes look sweet.
> *


THANX HOMIE ,YEAH A FEW OF US USE THE SAME TOPIC NAME....


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How many bikes do you guys have altogether in the bike club?


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2009, 11:08 PM~14225075
> *How many bikes do you guys have altogether in the bike club?
> *


WASS UP SOCIO. WELL WE ONLY HAVE MY OLD BIKE (show time) AND MY HOMIE FLEETWOOD PENA IS WORKING ON THE 12' BLUE BIKE FOR HIS SON .. AND A COUPLE OF THE MEMBERS R WORKING ON SOME. BUT WE ARE MORE INTO THE PEDDAL CARS CUZZ THEY TAKE LESS SPACE .WHEN U R GOING TO THE SHOWS. AND THERES LESS COMPETITION.. I ALSO HAVE A DOUBLE TENDEM 20' CUSTOM MADE THAT ME AND MY BROTHER WANTED TO BUILD BUT JUST LEFTED ON THE SIDE FOR NOW..BUT WE DO HAVE A FEW MORE PEDDAL CARS ON THE WORKS...HEY CAN U POST THE PICTURES OF MY BIKE FROM THE MAGAZINE HERE ON OUR TOPIC.. THANX..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 17 2009, 11:29 PM~14225231
> *WASS UP SOCIO. WELL WE ONLY HAVE MY OLD BIKE (show time) AND MY HOMIE FLEETWOOD PENA IS WORKING ON THE 12' BLUE BIKE FOR HIS SON .. AND A COUPLE OF THE MEMBERS R WORKING ON SOME. BUT WE ARE MORE INTO THE PEDDAL CARS CUZZ THEY TAKE LESS SPACE .WHEN U R GOING TO THE SHOWS. AND THERES LESS COMPETITION.. I ALSO HAVE A DOUBLE TENDEM 20' CUSTOM MADE THAT ME AND MY BROTHER WANTED TO BUILD BUT JUST LEFTED ON THE SIDE FOR NOW..BUT WE DO HAVE A FEW MORE PEDDAL CARS ON THE WORKS...HEY CAN U POST THE PICTURES OF MY BIKE FROM THE MAGAZINE HERE ON OUR TOPIC.. THANX..
> *


  I will post those pics for you soon.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2009, 11:31 PM~14225245
> *  I will post those pics for you soon.
> *


THANX HOMIE ... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 15 2009, 12:29 PM~14196532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Where you guys from?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 12:31 AM~14225245
> *  I will post those pics for you soon.
> *


DID YOU EVER GET THOSE PICS?


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 22 2009, 08:33 PM~14267579
> *Looking good. Where you guys from?
> *


OCEANSIDE , BUT WE GOT MEMBERS ALL SD COUNTY AND RIVERSIDE COUNTY :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 15 2009, 01:29 PM~14196532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS MINIS. :0 SAN DIEGO CA


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 23 2009, 12:01 AM~14269674
> *DID YOU EVER GET THOSE PICS?
> *


NO HOMIE BUT ITS ON LOW RIDER MAG.1998.WITH CASANOVA ON THE COVER.... :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:0


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

just got many a new bike... Another Members Only Bike in proggress..

already sent spokes and parts to the powdercoating guys this after noon.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 1 2009, 09:40 PM~14358325
> *just got many a new bike... Another Members Only Bike in proggress..
> 
> already sent spokes and parts to the powdercoating guys this after noon.
> ...


KOOL ARIEL...ITS MAURY..SO THE FAMILY KEEPS ON GROWING,,,,,,,MEMBERS ONLY CC,,,FOR LIFE :0


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14358451
> *KOOL ARIEL...ITS MAURY..SO THE FAMILY KEEPS ON GROWING,,,,,,,MEMBERS ONLY CC,,,FOR LIFE :0
> *



For sure my son wants to get his new bike painted purpple he wants to call it purpple rain.. do some fab on the frame and some marbilizers and murrals, you know Kids.. want to be like the old man...lol.. :biggrin: 


color spoke on the wheels are coming soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 1 2009, 10:20 PM~14358632
> *For sure my son wants to get his new bike painted purpple he wants to call it purpple rain.. do some fab on the frame and some marbilizers and murrals, you know Kids.. want to be like the old man...lol.. :biggrin:
> color spoke on the wheels are coming soon.... :biggrin:
> *


KOOL HOW MUCH TO GET THE RIMS POWDER COATED....


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 1 2009, 09:32 PM~14358737
> *KOOL HOW MUCH TO GET THE RIMS POWDER COATED....
> *



depends on the color for all the parts i sent in came out to 320.00

no wheels just spokes and frame, steering wheel and mic parts. had to buy the powder cuz they didnt carry it rasberry candy. so if you want that color i got some..lol... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here you go homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:33 PM~14390145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX SOCIO ..FOR POSTING THE PICTURES...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:33 PM~14390151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM I WAS 19 YRS OLD ...THATS A LONG LONG TIME AGO.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 5 2009, 11:38 PM~14390166
> *THANX SOCIO ..FOR POSTING THE PICTURES...
> *


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 5 2009, 10:39 PM~14390175
> *DAMM  I WAS 19 YRS OLD ...THATS A LONG LONG TIME AGO.. :biggrin:
> *



loking good :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 6 2009, 08:46 PM~14397835
> *loking good :biggrin:
> *


THANX ARIEL...AND TO THINK AFTER 12 YEARS THE BIKE STILL LOOKS THE SAME...MEMBERS ONLY BIKE CLUB... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 6 2009, 12:32 AM~14390139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice trike


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 7 2009, 08:33 PM~14407572
> *nice trike
> *


THANX HOMIE STILL LOOKS THE SAME ..AFTER 12 YEARS... THE ONLY THING DIFFRENT IS THAT ITS A 2 WHEELER NOW.... :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

love that bike, straight olskool


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 8 2009, 10:02 AM~14411678
> *love that bike, straight olskool
> *


THANX HOMIE .THATS WHEN THEY WHERE STILL BIKES ,,NOW THEY LOOK MORE LIKE CHRISTMAS TREES ,WITH SO MUCH SHIT ON THEM..U CANT EVEN RIDE THEM.. :0 :biggrin:  STRAIGHT OLD SKOOL.....


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:31 PM~14390135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA LOVE THE 20,S JERSY..


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:32 PM~14390139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY BIKE ..LOW RIDER MAGAZINE AUG..1999. AND LOW RIDER BIKE MAGAZINE ,,QUEST FOR THE BEST,,, MEMBERS ONLY ...FOR LIFE :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 7 2009, 10:01 PM~14407913
> *THANX HOMIE STILL LOOKS THE SAME ..AFTER 12 YEARS... THE ONLY THING DIFFRENT IS THAT ITS A 2 WHEELER NOW.... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0  post some pics homie


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 8 2009, 08:29 PM~14417713
> *:0  :0  :0   post some pics homie
> *


SORRY HOMIE ..PERO SOY BIEN HUEY PARA PONER LAS FOTOS...CON SUERTE I APRENDI A ACER ESTO... BUT ILL HAVE SOME MORE FROM OUR PICNIC THIS SATURDAY... AHI LE DIGO A MI HOMIE KE LAS PONGA..... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 8 2009, 10:07 PM~14418275
> *SORRY HOMIE ..PERO SOY BIEN HUEY PARA PONER LAS FOTOS...CON SUERTE I APRENDI A ACER ESTO... BUT ILL HAVE SOME MORE FROM OUR PICNIC THIS SATURDAY... AHI LE DIGO A MI HOMIE KE LAS PONGA..... :biggrin:
> *


ORALE HOMIE NO HAY PEDO :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 8 2009, 11:39 PM~14420222
> *ORALE HOMIE NO HAY PEDO  :biggrin:
> *


EL SABADO VAMOS A TENER UN PICNIC EN ESCONDIDO ..VOY A TOMAR FOTOS I LUEGO LE DIGO AMI COMPA KE LAS PONGA........AL RATO KARNAL... :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 8 2009, 10:46 PM~14420271
> *EL SABADO VAMOS A TENER UN PICNIC EN ESCONDIDO ..VOY A TOMAR FOTOS I LUEGO LE DIGO AMI COMPA KE LAS PONGA........AL RATO KARNAL... :biggrin:
> *


Many my soon will be takeing his bike, well take some pics forsure


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 9 2009, 11:04 AM~14423413
> *Many my soon will be takeing his bike, well take some pics forsure
> *


KOOL .ARIEL THATS GOING TO BE YOUR HOMEWORK....TO POST A BUNCH OF PICTURES ..FOR EVERYONE TO SEE.....OK :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 9 2009, 03:33 PM~14427137
> *KOOL .ARIEL THATS GOING TO BE YOUR HOMEWORK....TO POST A BUNCH OF PICTURES ..FOR EVERYONE TO SEE.....OK  :biggrin:
> *



FOR SURE!! SEE THESE... THE BIKE IS GETTING RE-DONE! AS WE SPEAK WILL BE GETTING IT BACK FROM THE POWDER COATING TODAY AT 2PM AND OFF WE GO TO PUT IT TOGHETER FOR TOMORROW.. WE GOT THE WHEELS DONE THIS MORNING. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

NICE.. :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:31 PM~14390135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:33 PM~14390151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR ALL THEM HATERS U KNOW WHO U ARE.... :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:32 PM~14390139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY..BC....REPRESENTING OCEANSIDE,CA...TEAM CALI...BITCHES.... :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:31 PM~14390135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS SHOW TIME ,,,,REPRESENTING ,,,,SAN DIEGO KOUNTY,,,,FOR LIFE,,,,


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 10 2009, 12:56 PM~14435499
> *FOR SURE!! SEE THESE... THE BIKE IS GETTING RE-DONE! AS WE SPEAK WILL BE GETTING IT BACK FROM THE POWDER COATING TODAY AT 2PM AND OFF WE GO TO PUT IT TOGHETER FOR TOMORROW.. WE GOT THE WHEELS DONE THIS MORNING. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


POST SOME RECENT PICS ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:33 PM~14390145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 6 2009, 12:31 AM~14390135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT TRIKE IS SICK


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 11:44 PM~14956198
> *DAM THAT TRIKE IS SICK
> *


THANX HOMIE...GOING TO REDO.IT,JUST CHANGE IT A LIL BIT,,FOR NEXT YEAR.. :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

PEDDAL CAR COMMING SOON.. :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 15 2009, 01:29 PM~14196532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:31 PM~14390135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:33 PM~14390145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Dec 30 2009, 05:16 PM~16136895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD OMAR, KEEP POSTING SOME PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:31 PM~14390135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OLD SKOOL PICTURE RIGHT THERE..M.O FOR LIFE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Dec 30 2009, 05:04 PM~16136795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAST UP :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 2 2010, 11:03 PM~16166657
> *WHAST UP  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE..DID U MAKE IT OUT TO THE NEW YEARS PICNIC IN IRWINDALE/ DAMM IT WASS BAD ASS....TOOK 7 CARS AND THE PEDDAL CARS,,,THERES PICTURES OF THE PEDDAL CARS ON THE MAJESTICS TOPIC.....JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO TRANSFER THEM HERE ,OR TO THE PEDDAL CAR FEST....DO U ......THANX HOMIE AL RATO....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP DOGG, DAM COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW CUZZ I COULDNT FIND IT :angry:, I WAS DRIVING UP IN LA LIKE CRAZY LOOKING FOR THE SHOW, I GOT THE WRONG ADDRESS , WQAS MY FIRST TIME IN LA DAM FUCK I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED IT OH WELL THERES NEXT TIME

HERES THE REST


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 3 2010, 10:30 PM~16175782
> *WHATS UP DOGG, DAM COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW CUZZ I COULDNT FIND IT  :angry:, I WAS DRIVING UP IN LA LIKE CRAZY LOOKING FOR THE SHOW, I GOT THE WRONG ADDRESS  , WQAS MY FIRST TIME IN LA DAM FUCK I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED IT OH WELL THERES NEXT TIME
> 
> HERES THE REST
> ...


THANX FOR POSTING THE PICS HOMIE,,,,,THE PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK,,NOT THAT MANY PEOPLE FROM SD...JUST US ,DUKES, MAJESTICS, GROUPE. THATS ALL I SAW THERE,,,,WELL SEE YOU ARROUND ,,WILL BE IN CHICANO PARK FOR SHURE THIS YEAR........IF YOU KNOW OF ANY THING GOING DOWN HIT ME UP...MEMBERS ONLY CC..SD


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

COOL HOMIE ILL HIT YOU UP THERE IM TRYING TO GET MY REGAL DONE BY CHICANO PARK BUT ILL SEE WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 4 2010, 01:19 PM~16180068
> *COOL HOMIE ILL HIT YOU UP THERE IM TRYING TO GET MY REGAL DONE BY CHICANO PARK BUT ILL SEE WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL HOMIE MY REGAL WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 3 2010, 10:30 PM~16175782
> *WHATS UP DOGG, DAM COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW CUZZ I COULDNT FIND IT  :angry:, I WAS DRIVING UP IN LA LIKE CRAZY LOOKING FOR THE SHOW, I GOT THE WRONG ADDRESS  , WQAS MY FIRST TIME IN LA DAM FUCK I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED IT OH WELL THERES NEXT TIME
> 
> HERES THE REST
> ...


 :0


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 3 2010, 10:30 PM~16175782
> *WHATS UP DOGG, DAM COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW CUZZ I COULDNT FIND IT  :angry:, I WAS DRIVING UP IN LA LIKE CRAZY LOOKING FOR THE SHOW, I GOT THE WRONG ADDRESS  , WQAS MY FIRST TIME IN LA DAM FUCK I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED IT OH WELL THERES NEXT TIME
> 
> HERES THE REST
> ...


magestics picnic..irwindale.ca 2010.....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 3 2010, 10:30 PM~16175782
> *WHATS UP DOGG, DAM COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW CUZZ I COULDNT FIND IT  :angry:, I WAS DRIVING UP IN LA LIKE CRAZY LOOKING FOR THE SHOW, I GOT THE WRONG ADDRESS  , WQAS MY FIRST TIME IN LA DAM FUCK I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED IT OH WELL THERES NEXT TIME
> 
> HERES THE REST
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 4 2010, 03:31 PM~16180698
> *
> KOOL HOMIE MY REGAL WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 6 2010, 12:03 AM~16199867
> *:biggrin:
> *


WASS UP HOMIE.......


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Dec 30 2009, 05:16 PM~16136895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:33 PM~14390151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ALGO PA LOS H8TRS..... :wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 6 2010, 01:08 AM~16199921
> *WASS UP HOMIE.......
> *


Q-VOLE DOGG WHAT U BEEN UP TOO?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16221447
> *Q-VOLE DOGG WHAT U BEEN UP TOO?
> *


NADA HOMIE AQUI NOMAS CHATIANDO WITH SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS L.A.....I GOT A LIL STROOLER AT THE OCEANSIDE SWAPMEET,,SO YOU KNOW THATS NEXT HOMIE I GOT A FEW MONTHS .TO GET IT DONE...CUZZ I GOT A LIL ONE ON THE WAY.... :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 8 2010, 12:08 AM~16222099
> *NADA HOMIE AQUI NOMAS CHATIANDO WITH SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS L.A.....I GOT A LIL STROOLER  AT THE OCEANSIDE SWAPMEET,,SO YOU KNOW THATS NEXT HOMIE I GOT A FEW MONTHS .TO GET IT DONE...CUZZ I GOT A LIL ONE ON THE WAY.... :0
> *


SOUNDS SICK. IM STILL WAITING ON MY FRAME :uh: IT SHOULD BE BACK AROUND THE MIDDLE OF THIS MONTH ILL SHOW YOU SOME PICS WHEN IT COMES BACK :biggrin: 

YOU GONNA HIT LRM IN ARIZONA?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 10:38 PM~16251087
> *SOUNDS SICK. IM STILL WAITING ON MY FRAME  :uh: IT SHOULD BE BACK AROUND THE MIDDLE OF THIS MONTH ILL SHOW YOU SOME PICS WHEN IT COMES BACK  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU GONNA HIT LRM IN ARIZONA?
> *


WHOS DOING YOUR FRAME,,,I DONT THINK IM GOING TO AZ,,CUZZ MY WIFE IS HAVING A BABY ARROUND THAT TIME...BUT ILL BE GOING TO CHICANO PARK ,,,SAN BERDOO,,AND THE ONE IN QUALCOMM,,,FOR SHURE...IF YOU NEED ANY THING FOR YOUR FRAME HIT ME UP I GOT SOME CONECTS FOR PAINT ,,STIPING AND LEAFING...IM HERE TO BACK U UP,,,HOMIE...I EVEN HAVE A CLUB FOR U WHEN EVER YOUR READY,, :biggrin: :0


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

show is april 10th 2010 best of show 500.00 best bike 200.00 and hop 200.00 need more info hit up will at [email protected] or 520)971-0432 pre -reg just e mail me 20.00$pre reg for cars 15.00$for bikes 20.00 for $ hop bombs/50/60/70/80/90/newer/luxury/trucks/suv/motorcycles/bikes/peddlecars/trikes/1st and 2nd place classifications steet mild semi full radical


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 10 2010, 11:46 PM~16251180
> *WHOS DOING YOUR FRAME,,,I DONT THINK IM GOING TO AZ,,CUZZ MY WIFE IS HAVING A BABY ARROUND THAT TIME...BUT ILL BE GOING TO CHICANO PARK ,,,SAN BERDOO,,AND THE ONE IN QUALCOMM,,,FOR SHURE...IF YOU NEED ANY THING FOR YOUR FRAME HIT ME UP I GOT SOME CONECTS FOR PAINT ,,STIPING AND LEAFING...IM HERE TO BACK U UP,,,HOMIE...I EVEN HAVE A CLUB FOR U WHEN EVER YOUR READY,, :biggrin:  :0
> *


HAHA THANKS ILL THINK ABOUT IT  

COOL HOMIE I MIGHT NEED SOME STRIPPING AND LEAFING ON MY FENDERS SO ILL HIT YOU UP REAL SOON :biggrin: 

FREDDY ALFARO IS DOING MY FRAME HE DID POISONS AND THE SIC AND TWISTED TRIKE :biggrin: 

COOL HOMIE IM TRYING TO GET MY REGAL READY FOR CHICANO PARK HOPEFULLY IT HAPPENS :0 

BUT ILL SEE YOU AT THE OTHER SHOWS THEN :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 11:50 AM~16254906
> *HAHA THANKS ILL THINK ABOUT IT
> 
> COOL HOMIE I MIGHT NEED SOME STRIPPING AND LEAFING ON MY FENDERS SO ILL HIT YOU UP REAL SOON  :biggrin:
> ...


KOOL HOMIE,,JUST HIT ME UP AND I WILL CONNECT YOU .......


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

POST PICS OF THE REGAL BRO


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2010, 03:06 AM~16264217
> *POST PICS OF THE REGAL BRO
> *


OH ..GO TO CLUB FORUM.HOMIE THERES A FEW THERE OF SOME OF THE CARS IN THE CLUB..............THIS FORUM IS FOR THE BIKE AND PEDDAL CAR CLUB...CHECK IT OUT ,,,UNDER ......MEMBERS .CC OCEANSIDE...AND TELL ME WHAT U THINK.....BRO....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 15 2009, 01:29 PM~14196532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PICTURES FROM SAN BERNARDINO 2009...


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

need more info hit will up [email protected] 520-971-0432 pre=reg


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Jan 12 2010, 02:07 PM~16267675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Dec 30 2009, 05:04 PM~16136795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  MEMBERS ONLY,,,,MINNIS... :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Dec 30 2009, 05:16 PM~16136895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY...PEDDAL BUGG..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAM THAT'S A BAD ASS BUGG. :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 15 2010, 04:08 AM~16298560
> *DAM THAT'S A BAD ASS BUGG.  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX.....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:32 PM~14390139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BABY RIGHT THERE,, :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:31 PM~14390135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY SONS BIKE NOW...ISACK...MENDOZA......PROUD OWNER...


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY. MINNIS TTMFT..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 16 2010, 02:12 AM~16307630
> *THATS MY BABY RIGHT THERE,, :biggrin:
> *


THATS SICK HOMIE 

WHATS UP AMAURY WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 17 2010, 11:43 PM~16323130
> *THATS SICK HOMIE
> 
> WHATS UP AMAURY WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE...AKI NOMAS HOMIE,,,JUST CHILLIN .....JUST GOT HOME ...FROM WATCHING THE FUCKED UP CHARGERS GAME ..  .....WHATS UP WITH YOU ....ANYTHING GOING ON.........HEY HOMIE I HAVE A HYDRUALIC PUMP FOR SALE IT WAS CUSTOM MADE ,,,IT HAS A CLEAR TANK..U KNOW I SUCK A POSTING PICTURES BUT IF YOUR INTRESTED HIT ME UP AND WE CAN FIGURE SOMETHING OUT,,,,,


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Jan 17 2010, 01:43 PM~16317075
> *MEMBERS ONLY. MINNIS TTMFT..
> *


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS...TTT :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 3 2010, 10:30 PM~16175782
> *WHATS UP DOGG, DAM COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW CUZZ I COULDNT FIND IT  :angry:, I WAS DRIVING UP IN LA LIKE CRAZY LOOKING FOR THE SHOW, I GOT THE WRONG ADDRESS  , WQAS MY FIRST TIME IN LA DAM FUCK I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED IT OH WELL THERES NEXT TIME
> 
> HERES THE REST
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY ....MINNIS...AT MAJESTICS...NEW YEARS PICNIC...REPRESENTING SD TTMFT....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Dec 30 2009, 05:16 PM~16136895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CALIFORNIA PIMP'N.. MEMBERS ONLY..CC :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 23 2010, 08:08 PM~16389222
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE....PM SENT..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

ITS SHOW TIME,,, AT LRM...SAN BERDOO....SHOW...2009


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 25 2010, 03:14 AM~16402198
> *ITS SHOW TIME,,, AT LRM...SAN BERDOO....SHOW...2009
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP DOGGIE I CALLED YOU BUT YOU DIDNT PICK UP YOU STILL GOT THE PUMP RIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 31 2010, 01:20 PM~16468773
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE I CALLED YOU BUT YOU DIDNT PICK UP YOU STILL GOT THE PUMP RIGHT  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH I GOT IT WHEN DID U CALL....CALL ME ..OR TXT ME .....WILL MAK IT HAPPEN... :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 31 2010, 03:32 PM~16469247
> *YEAH I GOT IT WHEN DID U CALL....CALL ME ..OR TXT ME .....WILL MAK IT HAPPEN... :0
> *


FO SHO ILL CALL YOU LATER ON TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 25 2010, 03:14 AM~16402198
> *ITS SHOW TIME,,, AT LRM...SAN BERDOO....SHOW...2009
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 25 2010, 03:14 AM~16402198
> *ITS SHOW TIME,,, AT LRM...SAN BERDOO....SHOW...2009
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 3 2010, 10:30 PM~16175782
> *WHATS UP DOGG, DAM COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW CUZZ I COULDNT FIND IT  :angry:, I WAS DRIVING UP IN LA LIKE CRAZY LOOKING FOR THE SHOW, I GOT THE WRONG ADDRESS  , WQAS MY FIRST TIME IN LA DAM FUCK I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED IT OH WELL THERES NEXT TIME
> 
> HERES THE REST
> ...


HUH ..OUR PEDDAL CAR CLUB ..ROLLED DEEP AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC..2010..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BIKE AT SOBOBA SHOW..2008...MEMBERS ONLY...CC..BC


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 9 2010, 02:13 PM~16561754
> *MY BIKE AT SOBOBA SHOW..2008...MEMBERS ONLY...CC..BC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:wow: wow homie looking good out there!!!! :biggrin:  

















[/quote]


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> :wow: wow homie looking good out there!!!! :biggrin:


[/quote]
THANX HOMIE...GLADD U LIKE IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

MEMBERS ONLY looking good!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 14 2010, 02:23 PM~16610406
> *MEMBERS ONLY looking good!!
> *


THANX HOMIE..HEY I HAVENT FOR GOT ABOUT THE SPOKES FOR YOUR PROJECT,,,AND THE HYDRO PUMP,,,BUT DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO GO TAKE PICTURES BUT WILL GO DURRING THE WEEK.....WS RIDER..TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY BIKE..FROM..10-24-1994....MEMBERS ONLY...BIKE CLUB


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 04:38 AM~16638131
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY BIKE..FROM..10-24-1994....MEMBERS ONLY...BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


OG MUTHA FUCKIN MEMBERS ..FOR LIFE....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 25 2010, 03:14 AM~16402198
> *ITS SHOW TIME,,, AT LRM...SAN BERDOO....SHOW...2009
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 04:38 AM~16638131
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY BIKE..FROM..10-24-1994....MEMBERS ONLY...BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


check out the fish tank on the center support...oh and the flat screen tv..now thats old skool... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS MINNIS...LATEST..EDDITION...TTT.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin: M.O MINNIS ..TTT :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 11:59 AM~16742062
> *MEMBERS MINNIS...LATEST..EDDITION...TTT.
> 
> 
> ...


BUSTIN OUT IN SD 3-21-10 :0 :wow: ..M..O..TTMFT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14196562
> * COOL RIDES!!!
> *


THANX...HOMIE..GLADD U LIKE THEM...MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS ..TTT :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 04:38 AM~16638131
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY BIKE..FROM..10-24-1994....MEMBERS ONLY...BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC...TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LESLIE'S...SKOOTER....MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS...TTT :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2010, 03:19 AM~17098459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TTT :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LESLIE ON ISACK'S PEDDAL CAR...MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS.TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760+Feb 17 2010, 04:38 AM~16638131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 
a fish-tank....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 26 2010, 12:10 AM~17302606
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> a fish-tank....
> *


YUP ON THE CENTER SEAT POST.. :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE U GO FELLAS...CHECK OUT THE GOLD FISH ON THE CENTER SUPPORT BAR...MEMBERS ONLY...TTMFT


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 26 2010, 01:01 AM~17302840
> *HERE U GO FELLAS...CHECK OUT THE GOLD FISH ON THE CENTER SUPPORT BAR...MEMBERS ONLY...TTMFT
> 
> 
> ...


dats firme homie...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 26 2010, 01:15 AM~17302893
> *dats firme homie...
> *


THANX HOMIE...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

THIS IS HOW THE BIKE LOOKED IN 1998 IN LOW RIDER MAGAZINE.....STILL THE SAME ONLY IN TWO WHEELS..


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 26 2010, 01:30 AM~17302944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks sicc as a trike,
how come u didnt keep it as a trike?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 26 2010, 01:28 AM~17302937
> *THANX HOMIE...
> *


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 26 2010, 01:35 AM~17302960
> *it looks sicc as a trike,
> how come u didnt keep it as a trike?
> *


IT TOOK TOO MUCH SPACE WHEN U TAKE IT TO SHOWS...SO I JUST DID IT AS A 2 WHEELER..SO MY SON CAN RIDE IT....


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 26 2010, 02:44 AM~17303072
> *IT TOOK TOO MUCH SPACE WHEN U TAKE IT TO SHOWS...SO I JUST DID IT AS A 2 WHEELER..SO MY SON CAN RIDE IT....
> *


ohh...yeah i get you...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..TTT NC SAN DIEGO...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 27 2010, 01:56 AM~17315069
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..TTT  NC SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> ...


M..O..TTMFT


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 27 2010, 01:56 AM~17315069
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..TTT  NC SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIES!!!!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 30 2010, 09:10 AM~17350798
> *NICE HOMIES!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE...TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 25 2010, 03:14 AM~16402198
> *ITS SHOW TIME,,, AT LRM...SAN BERDOO....SHOW...2009
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS TIGHT BUT I LIKED AS A TRIKE BETTER LOOKING GOOD THOE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 27 2010, 01:56 AM~17315069
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..TTT  NC SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIES LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 27 2010, 03:56 AM~17315069
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..TTT  NC SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> ...


........NICEST LINE UP IV SEEN.......... :biggrin:  :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@May 1 2010, 02:42 AM~17357907
> *THIS LOOKS TIGHT BUT I LIKED AS A TRIKE BETTER LOOKING GOOD THOE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


THANX... I GAVE IT TO MY SON FOR HIS BDAY...2 YRS AGO... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2010, 07:16 AM~17358395
> *........NICEST LINE UP IV SEEN.......... :biggrin:    :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX WE HAVE A FEW MORE,,COMMING OUT THIS SUMMER... :0 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS...TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 16 2010, 01:46 AM~17503919
> *MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS...TTT
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..SAN [email protected] UNIQUES CC SHOW SANTA ANA.5-23-10


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

760'S FINEST PEDDAL CAR...MEMBERS ONLY..CC..TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 29 2010, 01:25 AM~17638886
> *760'S FINEST PEDDAL CAR...MEMBERS ONLY..CC..TTT
> 
> 
> ...


M.O...TTMFT


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 AM~17747765
> *
> *


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS [email protected] LAST WEEKENDS WICKED LOWZ CAR SHOW..


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LESLIE'S SCOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..SAN DIEGO.TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 18 2010, 01:21 AM~17822025
> *MEMBERS [email protected] LAST WEEKENDS WICKED LOWZ CAR SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


TTT..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 5 2010, 11:28 PM~17970304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIE....HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE...MEMBERS ONLY.CC SD..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 5 2010, 11:49 PM~17970431
> *THANX HOMIE....HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE...MEMBERS ONLY.CC SD..
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!>..WE GONNA TRY TO HAVE ALL THE BIKE CATEGORIES!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 5 2010, 11:51 PM~17970443
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!>..WE GONNA TRY TO HAVE ALL THE BIKE CATEGORIES!!
> *


WHAT ABOUT SPECIAL INTREST.CATEGORY... :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 9 2010, 01:08 AM~18000101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

WASSUP MEMBERS ONLY :wave:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Jul 21 2010, 05:49 PM~18105500
> *WASSUP MEMBERS ONLY :wave:
> *


WASS UP ....FELLAS..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GUYS LOOKING GOOD SUP AMAURY HOW YOU BEEN DOGG


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 21 2010, 10:10 PM~18108293
> *GUYS LOOKING GOOD SUP AMAURY HOW YOU BEEN DOGG
> *


SUPP HOMIE....IF U NEED ANY HELP ON UR BIKE HIT ME UP....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

CORONA CAR SHOW..7-25-10...MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS..TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 28 2010, 12:06 PM~18164041
> *CORONA CAR SHOW..7-25-10...MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS..TTT
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY...MINNIS..TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 22 2010, 02:23 AM~17852846
> *LESLIE'S SCOOTER...MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..SAN DIEGO.TTT
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC..REDRUM... @ LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW...2010...


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 23 2010, 01:37 AM~18886573
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC..REDRUM... @ LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW...2010...
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homies uniques b.c. stoping by :thumbsup: :wave: looking good with those pedal cars leep it up


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Oct 25 2010, 05:43 PM~18905931
> *whats up homies uniques b.c. stoping by :thumbsup:  :wave: looking good with those pedal cars leep it up
> *


THANX HOMIE..WE GOT A FEW MORE PROJECTS COMMING UP.. SEE YOU SOON..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Oct 25 2010, 06:51 PM~18906600
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 26 2010, 01:55 AM~18910117
> *THANX HOMIE..WE GOT A FEW MORE PROJECTS COMMING UP.. SEE YOU SOON..
> *


 :thumbsup: COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM. SEE U


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Oct 30 2010, 01:38 PM~18947915
> *:thumbsup: COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM. SEE U
> *


SEE YOU @ THE SANTA ANA SHOW...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 15 2010, 01:24 AM~18572564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 10 2010, 01:38 PM~19034810
> *WHATS UP HOMIES
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE..YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN SANTA ANA..THIS SUNDAY..


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 10 2010, 01:40 PM~19034829
> *WHATS UP HOMIE..YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN SANTA ANA..THIS SUNDAY..
> *


THATS THE PLAN M WORKING ON 2 OTHER CARS HOPING TO BUST OUT.U KNOW HOW THAT HOWS .BUT ILL B THERE WITH OR WITH OUT CAR. HELPING THE HOMIES FROM SANTANA


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin: R U HOMIES GOING TO THE L.A. SHOW NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 10 2010, 01:49 PM~19034883
> *THATS THE PLAN M WORKING ON 2 OTHER CARS HOPING TO BUST OUT.U KNOW HOW THAT HOWS .BUT ILL B THERE WITH OR WITH OUT CAR. HELPING THE HOMIES FROM SANTANA
> *


KOOL HOMIE ,,HOPEFULLY YOU MAKE IT OUT THERE W/OUT YOUR CARS...LOL SO WE CAN BRING SOMETHING BACK HOME.. :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 10 2010, 02:12 PM~19035056
> *:biggrin: R U HOMIES GOING TO THE L.A. SHOW NEXT WEEKEND
> *


NOT SHURE ,,,MAYBE JUST TO CHECK IT OUT....


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 10 2010, 02:14 PM~19035073
> *NOT SHURE ,,,MAYBE JUST TO CHECK IT OUT....
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE IF U GO SEE U THERE BUT FOR SURE IN SA


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 10 2010, 02:16 PM~19035087
> *THATS COOL HOMIE IF U GO SEE U THERE BUT FOR SURE IN SA
> *


KOO..


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

I SEEEEEEEEEE UUUUUUUUUU SNIKKAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

I SEE YOU BRO.. :wow: :biggrin: ARENT YOU SUPPOST TO BE @ WORK..LOL


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Nov 10 2010, 02:20 PM~19035121
> *I SEEEEEEEEEE UUUUUUUUUU  SNIKKAAAA :biggrin:
> *


GO TO WORK.....NINJA..LOL


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

REPPIN IN ORANGE COUNTY THIS PAST WEEKEND..MEMBERS ONLY.CC.TTFT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 17 2010, 12:02 PM~19092558
> *REPPIN IN ORANGE COUNTY THIS PAST WEEKEND..MEMBERS ONLY.CC.TTFT
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 25 2010, 02:19 AM~19159672
> *TTT
> *


whats up dog r u fellas going to la show tomorow


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 27 2010, 01:44 PM~19175939
> *whats up dog r u fellas going to la show tomorow
> *


MEMBERS ONLY..REPPIN IN LA TODAY,,, SORRY AZZ SHOW BUT WE PU IT DOWN FOR SD HOMIE...
















THE HOMIE MIGUEL BUSTED OUT HIS TRIKE TODAY..M..O FOR LIFE


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 28 2010, 11:42 PM~19187725
> *MEMBERS ONLY..REPPIN IN LA TODAY,,, SORRY AZZ SHOW BUT WE PU IT DOWN FOR SD HOMIE...
> 
> 
> ...


SIMON K SI I WAS THERE I DID NOT GET IN SO I JAM BACK HOME


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Dec 4 2010, 01:56 PM~19237429
> *SIMON K SI I WAS THERE I DID NOT GET IN SO I JAM BACK HOME
> *


YOU WHERE BETTER OFF HOMIE THE SHOW FUCKEN SUCKED..WE WHERE THE LAST CLUB TO GET INAFTER BEING IN LINE FOR 3 HOURS...CATCH YOU AT THE NEXT ONE....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS @ LAST YEARS MAJESTICS PICNIC..IRWINDALE CA..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS..REPPIN @ SAN JACINTO.CA.TTMFT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 28 2010, 01:45 AM~19437860
> *MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS..REPPIN @ SAN JACINTO.CA.TTMFT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:wave: members only 2011 TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 12 2011, 05:42 AM~19573245
> *:wave: members only 2011 TTT
> *


THANX HOMIE..LOOKING FORWARD TO KICKING IT WITH YOU THIS YEAR...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 12 2010, 01:53 AM~19305808
> *MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS @ LAST YEARS MAJESTICS PICNIC..IRWINDALE CA..
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 28 2010, 11:42 PM~19187725
> *MEMBERS ONLY..REPPIN IN LA TODAY,,, SORRY AZZ SHOW BUT WE PU IT DOWN FOR SD HOMIE...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 28 2010, 11:42 PM~19187725
> *MEMBERS ONLY..REPPIN IN LA TODAY,,, SORRY AZZ SHOW BUT WE PU IT DOWN FOR SD HOMIE...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 17 2010, 12:02 PM~19092558
> *REPPIN IN ORANGE COUNTY THIS PAST WEEKEND..MEMBERS ONLY.CC.TTFT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 29 2010, 02:16 AM~19446794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: best pic


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 28 2011, 12:45 PM~19980631
> *:wow: best pic
> *


x2


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 5 2011, 05:16 AM~20020572
> *x2
> *


THANX


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS SAN DIEGO REPPIN @ TIJUANA CAR SHOW 3-27-11


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC..SAN DIEGO......MY LIL GIRL'S SKOOTER.(LA KRONIKA)


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 5 2011, 02:03 PM~20266006
> *MEMBERS ONLY..CC..SAN DIEGO......MY LIL GIRL'S SKOOTER.(LA KRONIKA)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice bro..where do you get those rims and tires at???


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 5 2011, 03:05 PM~20266400
> *:wow: nice bro..where do you get those rims and tires at???
> *


I HAD A BIKE SHOP GET THEM FOR ME ,BUT THEY CANT FIND ANY MORE I JUST GOT 2 MORE SETS ,CUZZ I HAVE 2 MORE THAT I WILL BE WORKING ON.. :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 31 2011, 01:37 AM~20225418
> *MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS SAN DIEGO REPPIN @ TIJUANA CAR SHOW 3-27-11
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 14 2011, 03:01 AM~20550466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceee :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 14 2011, 09:13 AM~20551254
> *niceee  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14196560
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 15 2009, 01:29 PM~14196532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS SAN DIEGO REPPIN @ TIJUANA CAR SHOW 3-27-11


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


>


TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Man your still looks good still got that old school look clean....!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Man your still looks good still got that old school look clean....!


Thanx bro, I was thinking of sellin it . But not shure how much I can get for it


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY..CC..SAN DIEGO......MY LIL GIRL'S SKOOTER.(LA KRONIKA)


 Bump


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS SAN DIEGO REPPIN @ TIJUANA CAR SHOW 3-27-11


MemberS only.cc south of the border .TTMFT


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

What's up compas. Looking good fellas


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> What's up compas. Looking good fellas


What's up bro, how's everything in the OC


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

http://i39.tinypic.com/33jlsfr.jpg


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY. MINNIS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY. MINNIS


CLEAN!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

EVILRIDER said:


> CLEAN!


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

PICTURES FROM UNIQUES SHOW. IN ORANGE COUNTY...MEMBERS ONLY.CC..MINNIS


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*​WASUP AMAHURY THE BUG IS GETTING DONE SHOULD BE READY FOR TRAFFIC SHOW*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> *​WASUP AMAHURY THE BUG IS GETTING DONE SHOULD BE READY FOR TRAFFIC SHOW*


Kool bro, if all goes good will be there witha couple new pedal cars, don't worry not for show  just for exhibition .


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS SAN DIEGO REPPIN @ TIJUANA CAR SHOW 3-27-11


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Special Invite to the Members Only Bike Club to come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Good show :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY. MINNIS


TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.MINNIS SAN DIEGO REPPIN @ TIJUANA CAR SHOW 3-27-11


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


>


TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> TTT


Sick pedal car


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

furby714 said:


> Sick pedal car


Thanks


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Bumb :inout:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

wsrider said:


> Bumb :inout:


What's up bro, haven't seen your bike out for a minute.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

FLEETWOOD PENA said:


> SOME OF OUR CARS & BIKES PROJECTS AND SOME FINISHED LET US KNOW WHAT U THINK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Bump TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

EL MESKALERO 
MEMBERS only


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Amahury760 said:


> EL MESKALERO
> MEMBERS only


DAMN THATS CLEAN...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> DAMN THATS CLEAN...


Thanks ?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn that's badass homie! Love the low look!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:wave:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> bump:wave:


Whats up bro.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Was up Amahury nice to finally meet you bro nice line up see you at the next one..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Was up Amahury nice to finally meet you bro nice line up see you at the next one..


Yeah bro, like wise it was nice meeting you guys . See you soon


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only minis.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only minis.


Nice homie


----------

